# using the quick restore disk for compaq



## katz (Mar 15, 2004)

i have a major problem, my son downloaded direct x to one of our computer compaq 5300 series presario, anyway, it gave him a corrupted file error, well he didn't remove it, later the screen went black with only a blinking white line in the upper left hand corner, he then tried to run the quick restore disk with no improvement. so when i try now to run the restore disk it gets to 26% completed then i get a error # 701, and won't go any further, i've contacted compaq, in which they told me i needed to buy another restore disk because mine was not any good now. so i thought, what the heck,,,and used my quick restore from my other compaq 5300 series, same thing happened. it runs originally windows 98. any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

you must have only the original or factory authorized hardware plugged onto the mainboard during the Restore (except hard drive and RAM are excluded) to start plus, nothing else plugged onto the back except the keyboard, mouse, power (speakers don't have to be plugged in).

You simply insert the clean Restore disk (clean it only if necessary to eliminate all fingerprints and smudges) (carefully run luke warm water over it then gently and carefully pat dry on a flat surface, no rubbing of any sort) in the drive; close the drive door then shut down the computer's power, completely off, for 120 seconds; then restart the computer and follow the on-screen prompts to format the drive and restore the original factory configuration.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Stixx,

I have upgraded to a new video card (see signature). Does this mean that I cannot use the recovery disk now?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

It just means that you have to remove the add-in video card (or any but the original or factory authorized hardware, except hard drives and RAM, before you can use the Restore CD(s). Add-in CD-ROMs (burners and non-burners) are included in hardware that must be removed first. If the original CD-ROM had gone bad, unless you replace it with the original or factory authorized CD-ROM you can't use the Restore CD, for example. The Restore process will just stall, or crash in other words.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Styxx,

Well, so much for Compaq bragging about how expandable their computer is! If you expand you can't recover unless you kept all the old stuff? Bummer! :down:


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

yea they sell after-market factory-authorized parts that way, see? since replacements won't work with that Restore CD.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Styxx

I received an email from a Compaq support technician that said that I could use the QuickRestore disk by removing anything that I had added "after market" and then running the quickrestore disk. He said to remove the Radeon video card before doing the restore and that the restore process would simply install the original drivers for the old Voodoo card. After the full restore was complete I should just reinstall the Radeon card and its drivers (plus hundreds of updates for windows & IE)


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

great, try it out and reply back how it went.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Styxx,

Well, it did seem great until I realized that the monitor had to plug in to the video card! If I remove the video card I would be operating blind. So I informed Compaq of this because they seemed to be under the impression that I had an onboard video card. To my surprise they promptly replied saying, "I understand that you replaced the original Voodoo 3 Video card with a 
Radeon 9000 AGP Card and wish to perform FullRestore in your Presario 
5888 Desktop.

You can use the QuickRestore CDs to perform the FullRestore process. 
After the completion of the FullRestore process, When Windows started 
for the first time, it will load with 16 bit color.This is because, 
Windows install the Legacy video driver for your Radeon 9000 video card.
After Windows loaded, you need to reinstall the Video driver of the 
Radeon 9000 video card using the CD supplied with the card."


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

did it work?


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

I haven't tried it yet. But I am getting prepared just in case.


----------

